# ROCKY 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## FitzChivalry (Oct 13, 2005)

*Sylvester Stallone agrees to do Rocky VI!*

I was patching PardonTheInterruption on ESPN, and they said that Sylvester Stallone agreed to do Rocky VI. What do you guys think of, yet, another Rocky?

Well first, lets recap the other movies. There will be no spoiler tags because I'm assuming everyone's seen every Rocky movie at least 3 times. If you haven't seen one, you must've been living in a cave. To the recap, now. Warning, though, this is from RAW memory and laziness may ensue;

Just skip this and answer the question if you want.

*Spoiler*: _The recap_ 



*Rocky(1976)*: Some average Joe from the streets of Philly gets a title shot against the bad-ass Apollo Creed. They fight, Rocky pushes Apollo to his limits and beyond. Apollo wins but not by KO.

My personal Rating: 9.5 out of 10

*Rocky II(1979)*: The champ Apollo gets heavily criticized for his last bout against Rocky. Most said he lost the fight. It clearly got to his head as he tried to lure Rocky out from retirement to fight again. He gets a 'retired' Rocky to fight him, eventually. They fight to the limits, again, except Rocky wins by KO.

Rating: 9.0 out of 10

*Rocky III(1982)*: Rocky's beloved, Rocky's rich, Rocky's the champ! Though did all this success make him a softy? Yes, because *extreme* bad-ass Clubber Lang whipped his ass and took his belt. Rocky was going through extreme self-doubt in both body and mind, but fear not, because the former Heavy Weight Champ, Apollo Creed, reappears. He take Rocky to the hood, he trains his body, while the wife got him through his self-doubt. After those two things happened, Rocky came back, beat Clubber Lang by KO and retained his title.

Rating: 8.5 out of 10

*Rocky IV(1985)*: An aging Apollo sees a buff Russian he thinks needs to have a lesson taught to him. Apollo fights this buff Russian and gets killed. An also aging Rocky, who was ringside when Apollo got killed, decides to fight this Russian. He trains in the cold-ass weather in Russia for months and months. Rocky enters the fight only to be greeted by a hostile, pro-Ivan Drago crowd. He gets booed, obviously. Blah, blah, blah, Rocky takes another fighter to his limit and KOs his ass! The crowd pulls the most ridiculous flip-flopping act that I've ever seen and start loving Rocky.:barf Anyways, it was an ok movie. Heh, it's probably best remembered for the theme song, "Eye of the Tiger"!

Rating: 7.5 out fo 10

*Rocky V(1990):* Rocky's done now. Retired from the game due to extensive brain damage from the Drago fight. He goes broke, moves back to the tough part of Philly with his wife, son, and the always-loveable Uncle Pauly. He hates being away from the game. Some new hot-shot asshole Tommy Gunn is hungry. He wants to fight badly. Blah blah, blah, Rocky trains him and Tommy rises to new heights. Some pompous manager comes and offers Tommy money, a title shot, all that. Tommy wins the championship. The media isn't buying his winning the championship and say that he's still Rocky's bitch. He doesn't like it so he goes to provoke Rocky. He finds Rocky in a bar with Pauly. Pauly does his usual task of talking shit; he gets knocked out for it. Rocky takes exceptin to that and then they fight it out. Obviously the least best Rocky movie.

Rating: 5.5 out of 10




So what do you think of another Rocky?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2005)

I can't even comprehend why Rocky went broke in part V, it makes no sense, unless he went on a nonstop spending spree until it was all gone...

Anyway, another Rocky movie would be retarded.

As you pointed out, the quality of movies declined steadily through each sequel, part VI would be around a 3-4 in your ratings, which would equal about a half star, maybe 1and a half...

What would it be about? A 60 year old man trying to be a boxer? Or however old Sly is...

Terrible terrible idea. But, even saying that, everyone, including me, you and everyone else here, will see it. $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't think it's a good idea....obviously.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 13, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> I can't even comprehend why Rocky went broke in part V, it makes no sense, unless he went on a nonstop spending spree until it was all gone...
> 
> Anyway, another Rocky movie would be retarded.
> 
> ...



Heh, yeah. I'd go see it, anyways, probably. Also, what you pointed out sure is curious. What the hell is the plot about? I dunno but I hope we find out soon.


----------



## mank (Oct 14, 2005)

i thoguht he was dead by now! how can rocky fight at this age!? its impossible hell die in the first 5 min and his son is gonna have to take over. Who wants to place bets on this plot happening?


----------



## gallacher (Oct 19, 2005)

Obviously sly is in serious need of money and looking for a quick fix


----------



## Scar (inactive) (Oct 19, 2005)

Hmmm, well the Rocky movies have declined in rating since the first one as Fine Jailed Hoekage stated, so obviously its not a good idea to make another one. It will probably be the worst one made. Stallone is trying to get quick cash and probably sees this as a way to do. Oh well, I guess he hasn't thought of all the Rocky fans that will hate him after this.


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 19, 2005)

He's too old now...

 unless they do a Rocky's legacy type movie where he's teaching some new guy how to be a good boxer.

 That, assuming they do it well, wouldn't be exceptionally terrible.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2005)

Wasn't there one where he fights his son? And really, what can the next Rocky movie have in stored for us? Really, its the millenium [sp], with all the GFX and shit, this movie might not even stand a chance at the box office, nor gonna be recognized as a classic. No matter what some people do, sequels are never better than the originals [although Final Destination 2 really freaked the living shit out of me [the death scenes, not the try-hard spooks]].


----------



## JayG (Oct 22, 2005)

Maybe "The Rock" will be casted in the movie and Sly trains him to be a better boxer. Rocky being trained by Rocky yeah!:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2005)

I think they are planning to have Rocky be the main fighter, from what I've read of it.



Check out that story, it offers some insight, and words from Sly himself.. seems as though he will be the fighter.

Also, they are planning another Rambo movie..........


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 24, 2005)

Another Rambo film, too? Heh.


----------



## Id (Oct 24, 2005)

Correction; Eye Of The Tiger was on Rocky 3.

And in the words of Bart Simpons "Rocky 7 (or something) The Revange of Adrian".


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2005)

Another Rambo, haha. What's that? Retired commando goes back to work?


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 24, 2005)

its probably gonna be real bad unless they magically pull some amazing fight out of there hats


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2005)

demon_of_elru_id said:
			
		

> Correction; Eye Of The Tiger was on Rocky 3.
> 
> And in the words of Bart Simpons "Rocky 7 (or something) The Revange of Adrian".



He just learned (or was trying to learn) Roman Numerals, and the 5th door was safe. He said "Rocky V: Adrian's Revenge!"

Not sure why I remember that...

Anyway, about Rambo, I read on that too, he comes out of retirement to help out some guys on a mission, when they fail, it's Rambo's time to shine!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Oct 25, 2005)

This movie could be completely crap or total genious..... let me explain myself....

if he decides to make a serious movie...total crap.

he decides to make a good satire of the rocky movies on this one...well that actually could be great.

why do i suspect this??? well when he was interviewed by conan for the contender... they were actually making fun of the idea of rocky 6, which to me, comedy would be the way to go.



			
				crazymoronx said:
			
		

> He just learned (or was trying to learn) Roman Numerals, and the 5th door was safe. He said "Rocky V: Adrian's Revenge!"
> 
> Not sure why I remember that...



actually the original poster was right... bart added Rocky II with Rocky V to make Rocky VII.  the episode was when bart and the gang go to shellbi(what) to rescue the lemon tree.


----------



## Seany (Oct 26, 2005)

hmmm it seems strange since hes to old and
*Spoiler*: __ 



got brain damage


----------



## Omens (Jul 30, 2006)

Great news!  Rocky VI, also titled "Rocky Balboa" will be the final installment in the greatest series of movies out!  Hurrray beer!


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2006)

There's another one coming? O.o


----------



## Hibino (Jul 30, 2006)

"The greatest underdog story ever told" 
Yes there is another rocky movie coming out!


----------



## Gene (Jul 30, 2006)

Here we go again....


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 30, 2006)

I think your movie ratings are good, but Eye of the Tiger was Rocky III not IV. IV was Hearts on Fire. 

When is it scheduled to come out anyway Ive heard about this movie and his opponent Mason Dixon, for some time now.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 30, 2006)

Stallone in rocky 6...

ANNOUNCER--hereeee we areeee people, our beloved has returned!!*cheers*his long expected match is about to begin!!!!*more cheers*
*CLANNNG(the bell sounds , fight begins, rocky throws a right to his oponents face ..and hits!!)
ROCKY-----whaaa!!! aaaagh! stop the fight!stop the fight! i just broke my fist!


----------



## Mew♥ (Jul 30, 2006)

i dunno, i would probably ee it just because i like the older ones.....but i dont know what Rocky would do in it....i thought he quit fighting...


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't really see a reason for a six. Of course, I didn't see the need for a five either. There's always the chance that the movie won't actually focus on Rocky, though. It could always focus on a daughter/son/niece/nephew or be a retroactive story where you end up with two Rockys. Really can't be sure.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jul 30, 2006)

> Don't really see a reason for a six. Of course, I didn't see the need for a five either. There's always the chance that the movie won't actually focus on Rocky, though. It could always focus on a daughter/son/niece/nephew or be a retroactive story where you end up with two Rockys. Really can't be sure.



i am thinking maybe this movie will be with his son grown up and fighting...maybe Rocky will coach him...


----------



## ANBU Hatake Kakashi (Jul 30, 2006)

The Italian Stalemate, Once again for the last time. 


*It's the eye of the Kyubi!*


----------



## Heroin (Jul 31, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> I was patching PardonTheInterruption on ESPN, and they said that Sylvester Stallone agreed to do Rocky VI. What do you guys think of, yet, another Rocky?
> 
> Well first, lets recap the other movies. There will be no spoiler tags because I'm assuming everyone's seen every Rocky movie at least 3 times. If you haven't seen one, you must've been living in a cave. To the recap, now. Warning, though, this is from RAW memory and laziness may ensue;
> 
> ...



yes i saw that...

hopefully....


----------

